# Gute (Ältere) Rollenspiele



## n-O-O-b (3. November 2007)

*Gute (Ältere) Rollenspiele*

Hallo Leute, 

habe vor kurzem einen Laptop mit folgendem System geschenkt bekommen: 

Intel Pentium 4 Processor 3.0 GHz
ATI Mobility Radeon 9700 64MB
512 MB DDR333 SDRAM
40 GB Ultra ATA/100 HD
DVD-Dual Drive

und bin nun auf der Suche nach älteren guten Rollenspielen die auf meinem Laptop problemlos laufen, die man evtl. noch im Handel oder auf Ebay bzw. Amazon noch bekommt..

Hoffe ihr habt alte Rollenspiele gezockt und könnt diese evtl. weiterempfehlen!?

Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## Mothman (3. November 2007)

*AW: Gute (Ältere) Rollenspiele*

- Baldurs Gate
- Neverwinter Nights


----------



## Hyperhorn (3. November 2007)

*AW: Gute (Ältere) Rollenspiele*

Da geht eigentlich vieles:
Icewind Dale 1+2
Baldur's Gate 1+2
Neverwinter Nights
Gothic 1+2
Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind
und und und...


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2007)

*AW: Gute (Ältere) Rollenspiele*



			
				n-O-O-b am 03.11.2007 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> habe vor kurzem einen Laptop mit folgendem System geschenkt bekommen:
> 
> ...



baldurs gate 1 + 2 natürlich! da gibt es ne collection mit beiden teilen plus addons. damit wärst du über wochen beschäftigt.


die frage ist, was DU unter "rollenspiel" verstehst. BGate hat nux mit dem action-egoshooter-artigem einzelkämpfer-dasein wie bei oblivion oder gothic zu tun.


für manche ist ja auch diablo ein rollenspiel, diablo2 müßte bei dir auch noch gehen.


----------



## Muehlenbichl (3. November 2007)

*AW: Gute (Ältere) Rollenspiele*

Gothic 1 und Kotor 1 (wobei ich mir bei kotor nicht 100% sicher bin das das auch wirklich läuft, hab die Anforderungen jetzt leider ned parat) .

Gruß
Muehle


----------



## Bonez (3. November 2007)

*AW: Gute (Ältere) Rollenspiele*

Grandia II -> Sehr zu empfehlen wenn du auf Asian Style stehst und die Klassiker (Final Fantasy...) scho kennst...

Vampires Redemption -> Der Vorgänger von Bloodlines...hat mir damals auch sehr viel Freude bereitet. Gibet als Green Pepper scho für 7 € oder so...


----------



## n-O-O-b (3. November 2007)

*AW: Gute (Ältere) Rollenspiele*

WOW.. das ging ja schnell.. also danke erstmal für die schnellen antworten...

unter rollenspiel versteh spiele wie Final Fantasy hab FF6 - FF X-2 gezockt...


----------



## SuicideVampire (3. November 2007)

*AW: Gute (Ältere) Rollenspiele*

Wenn Du es gerne actionlastiger magst, gingen auch noch Dungeon Siege 1 und Sacred...


----------



## Yevaud (3. November 2007)

*AW: Gute (Ältere) Rollenspiele*



			
				n-O-O-b am 03.11.2007 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> WOW.. das ging ja schnell.. also danke erstmal für die schnellen antworten...
> 
> unter rollenspiel versteh spiele wie Final Fantasy hab FF6 - FF X-2 gezockt...



Willkommen im Forum.

Du bist also eher östliche RPGs gewohnt. Davon gibt es auf dem PC nicht viele.
Wenn du bei dieser Art Rollenspiel bleiben willst, empfehle ich dir folgende:

-Breath of Fire IV 
-Grandia II
-Septerra Core
-Anachronox

Bei den ersten beiden handelt es sich um PC-Umsetzungen der PS(2)-Versionen. Die anderen beiden sind zwar nicht in Japan entstanden, aber immerhin von Final Fantasy & Co inspiriert.
Ich möchte dir vor allem Anachronox ans Herz legen, das nie die Aufmerksamkeit bekommen hat, die es verdient.

Westliche RPGs sind anders als die, die du deiner Aussage nach kennst. In den meisten Fällen erstellst du mindestens einen Charakter selbst. Während bei den japanischen Spielen alle Charaktere in deiner Gruppe ein Eigenleben führen, bestimmst du in den meisten westlichen Spielen selbst, was für einen Charakter der Held haben soll.
Außerdem wird in den westlichen Rollenspielen deutlich mehr Wert auf Handlungsfreiheit gelegt, wodurch es in einigen Spielen für viele Aufgaben alternative Lösungswege gibt. Dabei spielen die Dialoge, in denen du selbst deine Fragen und Antworten auswählst, eine wichtige Rolle.

Wenn du bereit bist, dich auch mit westlichen RPGs zu beschäftigen, kann ich dir nur ein paar ans Herz legen, die bei solchen Anfragen öfter genannt werden und zum Teil auch hier schon aufgezählt wurden.
Hier sind einige westliche Rollenspiele, bei denen du ähnlich wie in FF eine Heldengruppe steuerst:

-Planescape: Torment
Sicher nicht mehr ganz so leicht zu bekommen, aber ein ausgezeichnetes Spiel. Du steuerst darin einen Mann, der in einer Leichenhalle aufwacht und sich an nichts erinnern kann. Im Laufe seiner Suche nach sich selbst schließen sich ihm verschiedene Gefährten an.
Das besondere an diesem Spiel ist, dass man die meisten Situationen auch durch Gespräch meistern kann und somit nicht immer kämpfen muss. Wenn du es ausprobierst, würde ich dir raten, die meisten Punkte auf Intelligenz, Weisheit und Charisma zu legen. Dadurch eröffnen sich dir völlig neue Dialoge.
Die Gruppenmitglieder, die sich dem Namenlosen anschließen, führen ein Eigenleben.

-Baldur's Gate 1 und 2
Diese beiden Spiele gibt es günstig in einer Sammlung. Du erstellst deinen Haupcharakter zu Beginn des Spiels selbst. Während des Abenteuers schließen sich deinem Hauptcharakter mehrere Begleiter an, die auch ein gewisses Eigenleben führen. Über die Story möchte ich nicht zu viel verraten, nur so viel: Sie könnte dir gefallen.
Den Helden aus Baldur's Gate 1 kannst du in Baldur's Gate 2 übernehmen.

-Knights of the Old Republic 1 und 2
Ein Star Wars basiertes RPG.
Auch hier erstellst du deinen Charakter am Anfang selbst. Die Handlung spielt etliche Jahre vor den Filmen, deswegen wird man im Spiel keine bekannten Charaktere treffen.
Hier musst du für den zweiten Teil einen neuen Charakter erstellen.

-Summoner
Du schlüpst diesmal in die Rolle eines vorgegebenen Charakters, nämlich in die des jungen Bauern Joseph. Dieser ist von Geburt an ein sogenannter Summoner (Beschwörer) und wird in einen Krieg hineingezogen, von dem er eigentlich nichts wissen will. Außerdem holt ihn seine Vergangenheit ein
Joseph hat einen vorgegebenen Charakter, aber das Spiel ist ein echter Geheimtipp, auch wenn es deutlich kampflastiger ist als die zuvor genannten.

-Vampire - The Mascerade: Redemption
Noch ein kampflastiges RPG mit einem vorgegebenen Charakter.
Der Kreuzritter Christophe wird während der Kreuzzüge verletzt und in einem Kloster in Prag gesund gepflegt. Dabei verliebt er sich in die Nonne Aneska.
Als Christophe von Vampiren zu einem der ihren gemacht wird, scheint seine große Liebe für ihn unerreichbar, aber als sie seinetwegen in Gefahr gerät, macht er sich auf die Suche nach ihr.
Teilweise etwas kitschige Dialoge, aber eine tolle Story, finde ich.

-Tempel des elementaren Bösen
Du erstellst alle Gruppenmitglieder selbst. Die Story ist nich gerade überragend: Deine Helden sollen einfach nur besagten Tempel zerstören. Dafür sind die Kämpfe aber extrem taktisch.

-Icewind Dale 1 und 2
Zwei etwas schwierigereSpiele, bei denen du alle Helden selbst erstellst. Die häufigen Kämpfe sind nicht unbedingt einfach, deshalb würde ich Einsteigern raten, erst Baldur's Gate zu spielen.
Für den zweiten Teil muss eine neue Gruppe erstellt werden.

Einige Anmerkungen zum Schluss:
Die meisten Spiele haben eine Art Tutorial, aber wenn du noch nie ein West-RPG gespielt hast, solltest du auf jeden Fall vor dem Spielen das Handbuch lesen.
Die anderen hier haben alle ausgezeichnete Spiele empfohlen, die du unbedingt auch einmal ausprobieren solltest. Allerdings steuerst du z. B. bei Gothic oder Morrowind nur einen Helden, und wenn du (fast) nur Final Fantasy kennst, ist das vielleicht etwas ungewohnt für dich.
Die Kampfsysteme können variieren, in der Regel sind die Kämpfe in Spielen, in denen du eine Party steuerst, aber sehr taktisch.


----------



## SuicideVampire (4. November 2007)

*AW: Gute (Ältere) Rollenspiele*

Wenn Du rundenbasierte Kämpfe magst, kann ich Dir noch Fallout 1&2 empfehlen.


----------



## ziegenbock (5. November 2007)

*AW: Gute (Ältere) Rollenspiele*

kauf dir http://www.amazon.de/Atari-Rollensp...470022-6958402?ie=UTF8&qid=1194252945&sr=1-3  und du bist die nächsten monate mehr als beschäftigt.


----------



## AchtBit (5. November 2007)

*AW: Gute (Ältere) Rollenspiele*

Der Kult Klassiker schlechthin fehlt noch, Wizardry 8

Habs schon 2x durch und werds bald wieder für den 3. Durchgang installieren.
Gibts nur in englisch aber im Netz fliegt irgendwo ein Patch rum, mit dem man es eindeutschen kann. Satte 30 Euro ist das billigste Angebot bei Amazon. Hammer für ein Spiel, dass bereits 7 Jahre aufm Buckel hat.

http://www.amazon.de/Vivendi-Universal-Interactive-Wizardry-8/dp/customer-reviews/B000066725/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt/028-1995149-4669317?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&customer-reviews.start=1&qid=1194253331&sr=1-1#customerReviews


----------



## Imhothep (8. November 2007)

*AW: Gute (Ältere) Rollenspiele*



			
				AchtBit am 05.11.2007 10:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kult Klassiker schlechthin fehlt noch, Wizardry 8
> 
> Habs schon 2x durch und werds bald wieder für den 3. Durchgang installieren.
> Gibts nur in englisch aber im Netz fliegt irgendwo ein Patch rum, mit dem man es eindeutschen kann. Satte 30 Euro ist das billigste Angebot bei Amazon. Hammer für ein Spiel, dass bereits 7 Jahre aufm Buckel hat.
> ...


   Dann kauf es Dir doch bei Media Markt,Max Media,u.s.w. ! Dort kostet es "nur" 10 Euro !!


----------



## AchtBit (9. November 2007)

*AW: Gute (Ältere) Rollenspiele*



			
				Imhothep am 08.11.2007 19:51 schrieb:
			
		

> AchtBit am 05.11.2007 10:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung, aber bei unseren Mediamarkt bzw. Müller gibts das nicht. Die haben äusserst selten Importtitel im Angebot.
Mir ist ja egal wo ers herbekommt. Ich ruck meins jedenfalls nicht raus.


----------



## ziegenbock (10. November 2007)

*AW: Gute (Ältere) Rollenspiele*



			
				AchtBit am 09.11.2007 07:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Imhothep am 08.11.2007 19:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oder man liest schon etwas länger die pc games. in der ausgabe 03/2005 war wizardry 8 als vollversion dabei


----------



## Wildchild666 (10. November 2007)

*AW: Gute (Ältere) Rollenspiele*

ich empfehle definitiv Planescape:Torment! bestes RPG unter den "klassikern"


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (14. November 2007)

*AW: Gute (Ältere) Rollenspiele*



			
				n-O-O-b am 03.11.2007 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> habe vor kurzem einen Laptop mit folgendem System geschenkt bekommen:
> 
> ...




Weiterhin kann man Sudeki (2005) evtl. noch als asiatisches RPG empfehlen (2005), welches im Moment bei 10 € liegt (Wertungen bei 76 % PC Action, ca. 80 % PC Games). Fraglich ist nur, ob es auf Deinem PC noch mit allen Details in der nativen Auflösung (1024 x 768 oder 1280 x 1024 oder gar Breitbildformat ?) ruckelfrei läuft.


----------



## Hyperboreer (21. November 2007)

*AW: Gute (Ältere) Rollenspiele*

Ich finde nach wie vor die Schwarze-Auge-Triologie sehr fesselnd. Es handelt sich zwar bei jeder der drei Episoden um DOS-Spiele, aber mit dem Kompatibilitätsmodus von Windows können sie lauffähig gemacht werden. 

Das ausgeklügeltste Kampfsystem, das ich jemals bei einem Rollenspiel studiert habe, findet bei Jagged Alliance 2 (alternativ "Wildfire") Anwendung. Statt mittelalterlichem Ambieten spielt die Handlung in einem fiktiven Dritte-Welt-Land dieser Tage.

Ansonsten kann ich mich meinen Vorredner anschließen, was Planescape Torment betrifft. Jedoch sollte der geneigte Spieler Freude am Lesen besitzen, denn uferlose Gespräche, Schilderungen etc. in Textform machen den Hauptteil des Spiels aus.

Und wenn Du es doch lieber "spektakulär" magst, dann könnte Dir womöglich Ultima 9: Ascension gefallen. Die Grafik ist vollständig dreidimensional und die meisten Gegenden von Beginn an begehbar. Es wird in Echtzeit gekämpft und dabei ist ein gewisses Reaktionsvermögen erforderlich (vergleichbar mit den neumodischen Rollenspielen nach Art von Oblivion).


----------



## Solon25 (22. November 2007)

*AW: Gute (Ältere) Rollenspiele*



			
				wertungsfanatiker am 14.11.2007 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiterhin kann man *Sudeki* (2005) evtl. noch als asiatisches RPG empfehlen (2005), welches im Moment bei 10 € liegt (Wertungen bei 76 % PC Action, ca. 80 % PC Games). _Fraglich ist nur, ob es auf Deinem PC noch mit allen Details in der nativen Auflösung (1024 x 768 oder 1280 x 1024 oder gar Breitbildformat ?) ruckelfrei läuft_.


Lief auf meinem XP Rechner Problemlos in 1024x768. Athlon XP 1500, 768 MB RAM und 'ne GF-4 TI 4200


----------



## docsnyder08 (22. November 2007)

*AW: Gute (Ältere) Rollenspiele*



			
				Solon25 am 22.11.2007 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> wertungsfanatiker am 14.11.2007 20:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sudeki lag übrigens auch schon als vollversion bei. bin mir nicht sicher, ob in der pcg oder der pc action. auf jeden fall flog das mal zwischen meinen pcg cds/dvds herum.


----------



## Solon25 (23. November 2007)

*AW: Gute (Ältere) Rollenspiele*



			
				docsnyder08 am 22.11.2007 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> sudeki lag übrigens auch schon als vollversion bei. bin mir nicht sicher, ob in der pcg oder der pc action. auf jeden fall flog das mal zwischen meinen pcg cds/dvds herum.


Nee, war die CBS, hab sie nur wegen Sudeki gekauft


----------



## Bonkic (23. November 2007)

*AW: Gute (Ältere) Rollenspiele*



			
				Solon25 am 23.11.2007 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> docsnyder08 am 22.11.2007 11:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich glaube die (video) games aktuell hatte es auch mal als vv.
habe es in jedem fall auch hier rumfliegen und hab mir damals ganz sicher nicht die cbs gekauft.


----------



## docsnyder08 (23. November 2007)

*AW: Gute (Ältere) Rollenspiele*



			
				Bonkic am 23.11.2007 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 23.11.2007 14:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vielleicht hab ich mich trotzdem vertan und hab da was verdrechselt...
hab mal nachgesehen und ich meinte wohl septerra core / pca 03/2001. vermutlich gabs sudeki da noch gar nicht


----------



## KylRoy (23. November 2007)

*AW: Gute (Ältere) Rollenspiele*

ich hab' *Sudeki* auch als heftversion rumliegen. könnte auch die BSF gewesen sein. 

als tipp möchte ich noch *Hard Nova*  geben.


----------



## docsnyder08 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Gute (Ältere) Rollenspiele*

nochmal zu sudeki...
hab gestern mal mein regal etwas ausgemistet und da lag auch zufällig die cbs mit sudeki. es war heft 12/2006, falls es jemanden interessiert...


----------



## PrinzPorno (25. November 2007)

*AW: Gute (Ältere) Rollenspiele*



			
				docsnyder08 am 25.11.2007 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> nochmal zu sudeki...
> hab gestern mal mein regal etwas ausgemistet und da lag auch zufällig die cbs mit sudeki. es war heft 12/2006, falls es jemanden interessiert...



Die Zeitung hab ich mir auch wegen Sudeki geholt... Außerdem waren noch Driv3r und Moment of Silence drin...

Die von den Vollversionen bisher beste Ausgabe finde ich...


----------



## CyclopGraz (26. November 2007)

*AW: Gute (Ältere) Rollenspiele*

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher (wegen dem Shadermodell) aber wenn du deinem Genossen noch weitere 512 MB ram verpasst, könnte er mit sehr niedrigen Einstellungen auch mit NWN2 zurechtkommen.

Ansonsten: Falls es noch keiner genannt hat: Sacred.
An älteren Spielen: Das gute, alte, teuflische Diablo2. Wenn dir das Setting (Japan und Samurai) zusagt  Throne of Darkness.

Außerdem traue ich deinem PC auch Jade Empire zu.

The Fall läuft auf jeden Fall.

MFG Florian


----------



## docsnyder08 (26. November 2007)

*AW: Gute (Ältere) Rollenspiele*



			
				CyclopGraz am 26.11.2007 00:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten: Falls es noch keiner genannt hat: Sacred.
> An älteren Spielen: Das gute, alte, teuflische Diablo2. Wenn dir das Setting (Japan und Samurai) zusagt  Throne of Darkness.


wenn jemand diablo und co als rollenspiele bezeichnet, schaudert es mir immer   
ist aber meine ganz persönliche meinung


----------



## AchtBit (26. November 2007)

*AW: Gute (Ältere) Rollenspiele*

ganz meine Meinung


----------



## CyclopGraz (26. November 2007)

*AW: Gute (Ältere) Rollenspiele*



			
				docsnyder08 am 26.11.2007 03:34 schrieb:
			
		

> CyclopGraz am 26.11.2007 00:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich Persönlich sehe das ja auch so, aber genügend Leute definieren alles wo Charakterentwicklung eine Rolle spielt als Rollenspiel...

Deshalb habe ich auch diese Spiele genannt.
Alle richtigen Rollenspiele waren ja eigentlich schon vergeben.

BTW: Hat jemand Gothic 2 (+Nacht des Raben) schon genannt???
Auch wenn es hier imo keine richtige Charakterentwicklung die diesen Namen verdient gibt...

Auch solche nicht-rollenspiele wären Dungeon Siege 1 und 2... Der 2er ist sogar fast ein richtiges RPG und dürfte auf deinem System auch laufen.

MFG Florian


----------



## TheGameMC (26. November 2007)

*AW: Gute (Ältere) Rollenspiele*



			
				CyclopGraz am 26.11.2007 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> docsnyder08 am 26.11.2007 03:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


na ja als klassiker kann man solche hack n'slay wohl nicht bezeichnen. gothic eigentlich schon wegen der superstory! ist echt super! die gothic collectors edition ist definitiv ein superspiel!


----------



## Helix2551 (21. Dezember 2015)

Ich suche Selber auch nach einem alten PC Rollespiel das locker schon 14 jahre alt sein kann.
Ich weis den Namen nur nicht mehr und keiner der bereits genannten spiele kommt mir bekannt vor.

Man konnte zu beginn eine Gruppe aus 4 Klassen erstellen, Magier Kleriker Paladin, Kämpfer, Schurke Bogenschütze. Im Laufe des Spiels konnte man NPC die man im Spiel kennenlernt rekrutieren. Man konnte während dem Spiel immer wieder Schlafen gehn um die Gruppe wieder regenerieren zu lassen, und der Kampfmodus war Rundenbasierend.

Von der Story her weis ich nicht mehr genau worum es ging evtl eine magische Quelle oder so, aber die erste Mission war es einen Händler von Mobs zu befreien und Das magische Siegel zum Dungeon zu lösen 

Hoffe das hat geholfen


----------



## Batze (21. Dezember 2015)

Helix2551 schrieb:


> Ich suche Selber auch nach einem alten PC Rollespiel das locker schon 14 jahre alt sein kann.
> Ich weis den Namen nur nicht mehr und keiner der bereits genannten spiele kommt mir bekannt vor.
> 
> Man konnte zu beginn eine Gruppe aus 4 Klassen erstellen, Magier Kleriker Paladin, Kämpfer, Schurke Bogenschütze. Im Laufe des Spiels konnte man NPC die man im Spiel kennenlernt rekrutieren. Man konnte während dem Spiel immer wieder Schlafen gehn um die Gruppe wieder regenerieren zu lassen, und der Kampfmodus war Rundenbasierend.
> ...



Hört sich doch ganz stark nach Neverwinter Nights 1/2 an.


----------



## Helix2551 (21. Dezember 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Hört sich doch ganz stark nach Neverwinter Nights 1/2 an.



Nein, hab es durch langes suchen jetzt selber gefunden: Pool of Radiance Ruins of Myth Drannor

aber werden mir deinen Vorschlag auch mal anschauen


----------



## McDrake (22. Dezember 2015)

Helix2551 schrieb:


> Nein, hab es durch langes suchen jetzt selber gefunden: Pool of Radiance Ruins of Myth Drannor
> 
> aber werden mir deinen Vorschlag auch mal anschauen


Hehe
Pool if radiance kam mir eigentlich auch als erstes in den Sinn (habs damals auf dem C64 gespielt). Hab dann aber nachgeschaut und das Releasejahr 1988 gesehen.
An den späteren Teil hab ich gar nicht mehr gedacht
[emoji1]


----------



## lomdomsilver (18. Februar 2016)

Ich zocke gerne Baldurs Gate I und II, Diablo 2 (jahrelang gesuchtet) und Gothic I und II. Bin auch grade auf der Suche nach einem klassischen RPG. Hätte ich mal wieder Lust drauf!


----------



## BigKahuna01 (21. Februar 2016)

lomdomsilver schrieb:


> Ich zocke gerne Baldurs Gate I und II, Diablo 2 (jahrelang gesuchtet) und Gothic I und II. Bin auch grade auf der Suche nach einem klassischen RPG. Hätte ich mal wieder Lust drauf!



Wenn du auf Hack and Slay wie Diablo stehst, vielleicht kuckst du dir mal Titan Quest an. Das kam 2006 raus, würde ich also auch schon zu  den "Klassikern" zählen


----------



## golani79 (21. Februar 2016)

lomdomsilver schrieb:


> Ich zocke gerne Baldurs Gate I und II, Diablo 2 (jahrelang gesuchtet) und Gothic I und II. Bin auch grade auf der Suche nach einem klassischen RPG. Hätte ich mal wieder Lust drauf!



Aktuell, im Stile von Baldurs Gate, wär vlt. Pillars of Eternity was für dich.


----------

